# 211k switching power supply problem



## geminidpr (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm getting 168 volts at 2sk3520 but no voltage after the x-former. I replaced a bloated 1000mf at 10volts in the secondary and thought the unit would fire up but it didn't. Any help would be appreciated. Thanx.


----------



## geminidpr (Sep 18, 2012)

A schematic diagram of the power supply will help. Thanx.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Should have swapped the receiver through DISH before you tore into it. Now you could try searching on ebay for a nonworking "for parts only" leased receiver that is being sold cheaply. Use that as a source of parts until you find the actual bad parts that you need.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Or just get a grasp a concept of switching supply and you'll be 'independent' of particular implementation.


----------



## geminidpr (Sep 18, 2012)

I replaced the 2sk3520 and it fired up. Thanx 4 ur help guys.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

MOSFET. What was its position of silk screen ?


----------

